# What rainbowfish is this, and whats wrong with it??



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I picked up some company for my Boeseman's Rainbowfish and with that company came 3 "mystery" rainbows.

Please see photos. the thing that bugs me is the color variation that this fish goes through during the day. It spends half the time looking "metalic" like on picture 1. and another half like picture 2, with really dark pearl undertones. 
And at least 3 times a day i see it go all ninja. It turns black, orange dots get realy bright, it gets orange on its face that extands to its back... during ninja mode it can chase other ninja-fish, but it can also just hang out...

Please, any idea as to what kind of fish this is, what "normal color" conditions should i accommodate. Do I need to find more "myster fish" as it doesn't seem to interact with boesemanys at all


----------



## Echinate (Jun 15, 2011)

After some short googling my best guess is Glossolepis dorityi (Dority's Rainbowfish)

As for the colour change I'm not sure, it could just be aggression or mating behaviour?


----------



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, looks like you might be right, i will read up on this fish


----------

